# Metro PCS Hotspot and Rooting



## Clandestine_Joe (Oct 15, 2014)

I recently rooted my LG Optimus F6 from Metro PCS I pay for the hotspot. It worked fine for a few days then Metro picked up on the root and now my phone will "connect" to devices but data will not transfer. It is odd because it let me use a bookmark to get here but otherwise it says establishing secure connection. I unrooted my phone thinking it would fix the problem but alas it hasnt. Any input on this problem is appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may want to play dumb and call Metro PCS and ask them to explain why this happening.


----------

